# which coil should i use?



## TXicecube (Apr 6, 2010)

hello.ive got an old 3 ton 3 phase condensor unit that im gonna replace.i also have a slab type evaporator that is very dirty and old.the transition from the furnace to the evaporator is crap.its just a bunch a foil tape and patches.anyway,ive been doing a little research.but i dont know which coil to use.can i buy a coil with a plenum already attached?should i get a slab or the "A" coil type?my system is horizontal in the attic.horrible drain issues.ceiling almost caved in last year.i think i can handle the condensor unit.and whats the difference between a heat pump and a a/c condensor unit?i replaced all the duct last year with bran new stuff so i know for sure everything after the evaporator is totally sealed up.but just wondering which evaporator will cool the best?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 7, 2010)

Q1:  I hope you'll be purchasing a package that will include a plenum evap coil.

Q2:  You can use either the "slab" type or "A" type coil.  The "slab" type is easier to maintenance.

Q3:  The difference between a heat-pump and a an A/C condensor unit is the presence or absence of a reversing valve.  Being in TX, I would think you'd go with a heat pump unit.

Q4:  The "A" type coil provides for more surface space.

Hopefully the installation will include a condensate pump to discharge accumulated condensation from the horizontal ductwork.


----------



## NitroNate (May 27, 2010)

i live in texas, and don't ask me why, but all the houses around here have gas furnaces. really, it makes no sense considering i grew up in PA where we had a heat pump. go figure.

in any case, i have two units in the attic and both had old horizontal A coils to start with, however i'm replacing the smaller one with a horizontal N coil and the other one already had an N coil put in it a couple years ago. the system works better than it ever had before, that's for sure. blows a ton colder just with the new coil.


----------

